# 24 Volt USV im Schaltschrankbau



## wm-webservice (25 März 2007)

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit 24V USV Anlagen im Schaltschrankbau gemacht.
Wir setzen auf Siemens Sitop mit Netzgerät 24V, USV Modul und Batteriemodul.
Laut Siemens meldet sich das USV Modul wenn die Batterie nicht mehr IO ist.
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich diese Geräte nach einigen Jahren verhalten ?
Ferner setzen wir sg. Diagnosemodule (elektronische Sicherungen) von Siemens ein.
Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen ?

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten.

MfG
Wolfgang


USV Modul:        http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/html_00/usv.htm
24 Volt Netzteil : http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/html_00/modular.htm
Meldemodul:       http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/html_00/meldemodul.htm
Diagnosemodul:   http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/html_00/diagnosemodul.htm


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 März 2007)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Zum Diagnosemodul Sitop Select:

Die eingangs - Minus-Klemmen NICHT zum durchschleifen oder verteilen des minus potentials verwenden!
Die beiden klemmen sind auf der Platine nur durch eine dünne leiterbahn verbunden, und brennen dadurch bei den möglichen 40 Ampere eingangsstrom sehr schnell durch.
(Ist mir selbst schon passiert)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Farinin (25 März 2007)

Habe sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit FEAS gemacht! Die melden aus so Dinge wie Ausfall der Eingangsspannung, Laden und Voll.

http://www.feas.de


----------



## nku (26 März 2007)

Hallo Wolfgang,

wir setzen auch die 24V USV Geräte der Sitop Serie
ein. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gibt es
wenig Probleme beim Kunden.
Allerdings benutzen wir anstelle der Sitop Select
Diagnose-Module Geräte von Murrelektronik (MICO).
http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/pr...=ae1f12b51275025a13e43ccca05ce9ca&pdf=4_7.pdf

Meiner Meinung nach sind die MICO Geräte besser als die Sitop Select.

Ganz interessant sind auch die Netzteile bzw. USV
der Firma Puls.

www.puls-power.com


Gruß

Nils


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 Juni 2007)

Suche hierfür auch noch was vernünftiges...

Was ist denn der Vorteil des zusätzlichen USV-Moduls ? -> die Zustandsmeldungen ?

Ganz einfach gehalten würde doch eigentlich ein parallel geschalteter Batteriesatz mit einer Diode in L+ reichen - oder?

Ich meine im WC-Scenario wäre es doch egal zu wissen daß die Batterien platt sind und gleichzeitig die Eingangsspannung fehlt !?

Müßte man nicht - selbst wenn die komplette Garnitur verbaut ist - trotzdem regelmäßige Funktionskontrollen durchführen ?

Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon miterlebt wie ein SITOP USV-Modul trotz funktionstüchtiger Batterie im Ernstfall versagt hat... (wobei es dann besser gewesen wäre die Batt. wäre parallel dran gehangen...)


----------



## wm-webservice (21 Juni 2007)

*Warum wir Sitop nehmen*

Hallo rs-plc-aa,

der Vorteil des USV Moduls liegt in der Ladung, Überwachung und Erhaltung der Batterieladung.
Für mich ist das einheitliche Konzept der Sitop Reihe wichtig ( Nur ein Hersteller, auch wenns Siemens ist)
Die USV belastet ja die Batterien zyklisch damit sie immer die optimalen Ladezustand haben. Die Jahre werden zeigen ob dieses Konzept aufgeht oder wir ständig die Batterien wechseln müssen. Auf jeden Fall schätze ich die Überwachung der Anlage und die Zustandsmeldungen.
Das mit dem Batteriesatz geht natürlich auch und wurde in früheren Zeiten von uns eingesetzt hat aber bei vielen weit verstreuten Anlagen (im Umkreis von ca 25km ) den Nachteil das regelmässig Batteriewartungen (Kosten) durchgeführt werden müssen, ferner waren die Batterien und das Ladegerät ziemlich teuer.
Kaputt gehen kann natürlich alles mal und gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Bei uns laufen die ersten Anlagen erst seit ca. 3 Monaten.
Schaun mer mal....


----------



## MarkusP (24 Februar 2009)

*DC-USV Anlagen*



> Wir setzen auf Siemens Sitop mit Netzgerät 24V, USV Modul und Batteriemodul. Laut Siemens meldet sich das USV Modul wenn die Batterie nicht mehr IO ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie sich diese Geräte nach einigen Jahren verhalten ? Ferner setzen wir sg. Diagnosemodule (elektronische Sicherungen) von Siemens ein.
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen ?


Der Thread ist ja nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, daher meine Frage an euch Schaltschrankbauer, was habt ihr in der letzten Zeit mit euren Lösungen für Erfahrungen sammeln können. Da wir leider massiv Probleme mit dem damals ausgesuchten Produkt (nicht Siemens) haben, schaut's so aus, als ob wir wieder bei 0 anfangen müssen.

Speziell würde mich interessieren, wie oft ihr die Akkus tauschen müsst, was bei einem Stromausfall tatsächlich passiert (ist) usw.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung bezüglich SITOP select. Die lösen bei uns z.B. speziell beim Einschalten elektronischer Verbraucher ab. Laut Hersteller haben aber wieder einmal nur wir solche Probleme und werden abgewimmelt.

Freue mich über eure Kommentare

LG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Markus, 
die Probleme hast nicht nur du....beim Einschalten Elektronischer Verbraucher fließen bedingt durch Kapazitive Lasten sehr hohe Ströme, so das das Netzeil einbricht und dieses vom Sitop Select als Kurzschluß interpretiert wird.
Siemens hat aber dieses Problemm erkannt und haben das bei den neueren Sitop Select eine Programmierbare Einschaltverzögerung intrigiert.
D.h. es können die Kanäle so Parametriert werden das Sie nacheinander einschalten und somit ein hoher Einschaltstrom vermieden wird.

gruß Helmut


----------



## RH1973 (9 März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

es gibt von Siemens auch eine neue Generation der USV ohne Batterien!! Bringt den Vorteil das ein Tauschen der Akkublocks entfällt, die USV nur Sekunden nach Start Pufferbereit ist. Falls Interesse besteht such ich das Zeug zu mal heraus


----------



## TommyG (9 März 2009)

Jop,

tu ma, spez. Bestellnr/ Beitrag in den Foren...

Greetz, und zu faul selber zu gucken 

Tom


----------



## o.s.t. (10 März 2009)

RH1973 schrieb:


> ....neue Generation der USV ohne Batterien....die USV nur Sekunden nach Start Pufferbereit ist.....


...andererseits die Pufferzeit auch nur einige wenige Sekunden beträgt...
Du sprichst hier wohl die Kondensatormodule an. Wenns von der Anwendung her passt, dann ja. Wenns aber länger sein muss (einige Minuten und mehr), dann führt kein Weg an den Akkus vorbei

noch was: die Kondensatormodule sind auch nicht wartungsfrei, oder täusche ich mich da?

o.s.t.


----------



## RH1973 (10 März 2009)

Hallo, hier mal paar Daten zu einer USV ohne AKKupack von Siemens
Pufferzeiten siehe Anhang

*Bestellnummern und Preise* 

Typ
Bestellnummer
L-Preis/Stück

SITOP UPS500S (2,5 kWs)
6EP1933-2EC41
299,- EUR

SITOP UPS500S (5 kWs)
6EP1933-2EC51
379,- EUR

SITOP UPS501S
6EP1935-5PG01
259,- EUR



Ich hoffe es hilft bei einer Entscheidung,

aso, Kondensatormodule sind 8JAhre wartungsfrei, Akkus solltenaller 2 Jahre getauscht werden da die Leistung sehr stark nachlässt (z.Bsp. auch durch Schranktemparaturen von 35-40Grad)


----------



## o.s.t. (10 März 2009)

RH1973 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal paar Daten zu einer USV ohne AKKupack von Siemens
> Pufferzeiten siehe AnhangIch hoffe es hilft bei einer Entscheidung,
> 
> aso, Kondensatormodule sind 8JAhre wartungsfrei, Akkus solltenaller 2 Jahre getauscht werden da die Leistung sehr stark nachlässt (z.Bsp. auch durch Schranktemparaturen von 35-40Grad)


DAnke für die Tabelle.
Bei mir müssen es trotzdem Akkus sein....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## mariob (10 März 2009)

Hallo,
interessante Diskussion, mal grundsätzlich, klar hohe Temperaturen sind stark lebensdauerverkürzend für Bleigelbatterien. Passen denn die Module nicht die Ladespannung an die Batterietemperaturen an? Wie sieht es mit dem Ripplestrom auf den Akkus aus? Speziell bei Gleichstrom, noch dazu geglätteten und heutzutage geregelten sollte dieser Lebensdauerkiller auch nahezu uninteressant werden. In unseren USV Anlagen (nicht Schaltschrank, ab 10 KVA aufwärts) haben wir reale Batterielebensdauern von Minimum 4 Jahren, eher mehr. Last bis ca. 80 Prozent. Sofern kein Müll an Batterien eingebaut worden ist. Eine vor kurzem angeschaffte neue Anlage hatte schon nach etwas über einem Jahr einen schrottigen Akkusatz, die baugleiche im Paralleluniversum auch. Ein Schuft, wer böses dabei denkt....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jericho21 (27 Oktober 2011)

Servus,

zwei Dinge vorweg

1. ich hoffe das Thema ist nicht allzulange her dass ein Frischling es wieder aufgreift

2. dies ist meine persönliche Premiere in Sachen :"posten in einem Forum" ^^

nun zu meiner Frage.

Ich nutze auch eine bzw. vier dieser SITOP UPS500S mit Best.Nr: 6EP1933-2EC51. 
Jetzt steht in deren Datenblättern dass dieses Gerät unter umständen bis zu 17,5A ziehen können (siehe Technische / Eingangsgrössen im Handbuch http://cache.automation.siemens.com...935-5PG01_201008C98130-A7584-A002-04-7419.pdf )

Wenn ich das Netzteil zu den Geräten dimensioniere gehe ich von den maximalen Strömen aus oder rechne ich den auch im Handbuch erwähnten 1A/2A Ladestrom?
Bei vier solcher Geräte wären das ja 70A die ich Bereitstellen müsste!

für Komments wäre ich dankbar

Grüsse Jericho21


----------



## PeterEF (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die 17,5 Ampere sind der maximal zulässige Ausgangsstrom zuzüglich des Ladestroms. D.h. das speisende SV sollte im Dauerbetrieb die Ladeströme plus den Nennstrom der 24V-Verbruacher aufbringen können.


----------



## Geminon (28 Oktober 2011)

Phoenix contact hat auch brauchbare USVs mit Akkus in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## jericho21 (31 Oktober 2011)

hallo nochmal,

besten Dank PeterEF.

Phoenix Bauteile fich ich persönlich zwar auch recht in Ordnung, allerdings muss ich mich an Kundenvorgaben halten, deshalb Siemens USVen.

Grüsse


----------



## Ludewig (31 Oktober 2011)

Die aktuelle Phoenix-Generation wird zwar stark beworben (Quint mit IQ-Technologie). Sie hat aber noch Kinderkrankheiten, die man erst nach Zögern zugab. "Man arbeite dran".


----------

